# Best suvs to pull a trailer?



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

Im casually looking for a new car and considering a small suv to pull my trailer with.

I have a small 2 horse, bumper pull, no tack room. I only ever haul one horse in there.

I want something with decent gas mileage like 15+ (without the trailer) 

I am still in high school so my budget is $5500. Does anyone have an older small suv they pull with and would recommend?


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I have a full sized suv , but it gets about the same gas mileage as my Trailblazer did,and it doesnt get any worse gas mileage when I'm pulling than when I"m not. It's about the 15 mpg range either way --between 13 and 15 if I watch the display. It's a 03 Ford Expedition with a tow package and I've been very please with it. You could probably find one , or a slightly older one in your price range.

I like that the load , even if I were to pull 2 horses, is well below it's capacity, that makes me feel safer. The trailblazer was nearly at capacity with only one horse, and the gas mileage was noticeably worse when hauling.

You might want to reconsider a 'small' suv Vs a full sized one for the above reasons. Just fyi. 

I hope you're not thinking of anything less than mid-sized like a Trailblazer. Those 'small' suvs like Rav4, Jeep LIberty, etc. wouldnt be powerful enough to be safe. Plus it's important to factor in the wheelbase measurements. 

The Expedition is almost as long wheelbase wise as a 1500/150 series truck. The trailblazer was quite a bit shorter. This detail is important for safety sake.
Just sharing what I've learned in my research.

Good luck!!
Fay


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I used to haul with a custom Explorer. It had the Mustang V8 engine in it, not the standard V6. 
It was, however at max capacity with an alluminum lightweight 2 horse trailer and 1 horse in it. The radiator eventually blew, and timing belts had been replaced, and the transmission was in shambles. *I don't reccommend it.*


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

just look for a truck.. honestly, for $5500 you can find a lot of pickups that would ,meet your fuel requirements for MPG, but a lot of 4 cyl small suv's would not pull one at all, and a lot of the 6 cyl ones would be maxed out with just the trailer, let alone loaded down with horses and tack. You could get a full size suv like an expedition, or trailblazer ext with a v8.. but those are usually beat to death when you find them for reasonable.. I know I was looking at trucks and they are selling for good prices as suv's are more in demand for families


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

GMC Acadias, Toyota Highlanders, Chevy Traverse and Buick Enclaves all have a 5000-5200 towing capacity if they come with a tow package. Our Highlander pulls our 4 horse with one horse in it comfortably, I can't haul more than one horse because of the size of the trailer but with a two horse trailer I could manage two. My transmission doesn't even notice.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

karliejaye said:


> I used to haul with a custom Explorer. It had the Mustang V8 engine in it, not the standard V6.
> It was, however at max capacity with an alluminum lightweight 2 horse trailer and 1 horse in it. The radiator eventually blew, and timing belts had been replaced, and the transmission was in shambles. *I don't reccommend it.*


We had an Explorer with a V8. I think it was a 2004 and my parents bought it brand new, so I know it was never abused. It was a lemon from the get-go with the transmission and it would jump in and out of 4 wheel drive for no known reason. And we never towed a single thing with it! It was way before we owned a horse trailer. So I have a feeling the V8 Explorers were "troubled."


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Chevy Trailblazer Extended. I had a 2005 and it hauled my friend's 2-horse slant BP aluminum Featherlite with ease. Had my big boy in it who had only been trailered one other time (he was 16.1-16.2hh and 1300+lbs at the time).

I agree with ginger, though. Unless you need the people space of an SUV, a truck is the way to go for hauling. They were built to haul. Most trucks now get as good of gas mileage as the SUVs do. I've hauled the same trailer with the same horse in it that I did with my Trailblazer with my boyfriend's 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins turbo diesel and it was like it wasn't even there. His truck averages 17MPG in town and 22+MPG on the highway (more if you really open it up and let her run).

Also, it's not just towing capacity you need to look at. It's more braking capacity. Can the vehicle you're pulling the trailer with comfortably stop the vehicle and the trailer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

southernbound said:


> GMC Acadias, Toyota Highlanders, Chevy Traverse and Buick Enclaves all have a 5000-5200 towing capacity if they come with a tow package. Our Highlander pulls our 4 horse with one horse in it comfortably, I can't haul more than one horse because of the size of the trailer but with a two horse trailer I could manage two. My transmission doesn't even notice.


 this may be true but try finding one for under $5500.. especially a toyota


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

We just looked into this very recently (although our budget was a bit higher) and ended up with a Toyota Highlander. Most smaller non-American SUVs (Subaru Forester/Outback, Toyota RAV4, Honda CR-V, etc) tow a max of 3500lbs. 
The exceptions are the Highlander and the German SUVs (Mercedes ML/GL, Audi Q5/Q7, VW Touareg), which are a lot more expensive than what you want to spend.
The Nissan Pathfinder also tows 5000lbs, but is closer to a full size SUV.
For American SUVs, the Dodge Durango is rated highest for towing, as it's built on a truck frame.

Alternatively, you could look into an European style trailer and you'd have a much larger selection for towing vehicles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> it's not just towing capacity you need to look at. It's more braking capacity. Can the vehicle you're pulling the trailer with comfortably stop the vehicle and the trailer?


This!!

Forward is only part of the equation, and honestly, it's the simplest part. Its what happens after you get going that can cause the problem -- especially the sudden stopping or other unexpected event.

Wheelbase and vehicle weight are super important. While there may be a small SUV that is capable of pulling a horse trailer, I would hate to see the result of one trying to stay in control during a panic stop or swerve. Some people mistakenly think having a trailer brake will make up for a short wheelbase or a tow vehicle that isn't even a fraction of the trailer weight.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

gingerscout said:


> this may be true but try finding one for under $5500.. especially a toyota


I've found plenty of used GMCs and Chevys in the budget. They arent brand new but what is at that price? It was just a suggestion


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Also be aware that towing capacities are for static, not live (such as horses), loads. I think they recommend taking 15% off the stated towing capacity to get the limit for live loads.


----------



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

Awesome thanks!!! My friend has had 2 chevy trailblazers, I was thinking about one of those but they just seemed to small. For some reason my parents would let me get a suv but not a truck (id prefer a truck). 

We currently pull with a older massive suburban with no problems but it only gets like 10-12 mpg. With going off to college next fall I was hoping to get something to pull the trailer myself, but I might just end up getting a little car and just use the suburban when I need it....

So looking at suvs what towing capacity should I be looking for? And I know nothing about cars but how would I determine the strength of the brakes?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Elsa, that's why I suggest the Trailblazer EXTENDED. It's got a third-row seat and a longer wheelbase than the regular Trailblazer.

I got mine with 125K miles on it for right about $5000 (bought from a dealership, so it probably would have been less from a private party).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I think you would be wise to get yourself a safe reliable vehicle for your use, and use the suburban to tow with. I wouldn't recommend anything smaller than that, as SUVs were not designed to tow live weight. I am sure if you read the vehicle handbook on any suv, it would not support it, nor would any dealership salesperson if they were honest.
Yes, I understand everybody knows someone who had a small to mid size SUV or light duty pick up truck and it 'towed just fine', but that does not mean it was meant to do so. As mentioned, pulling is not the problem. It is the stopping, and how the vehicle handles a loaded trailer in an emergency situation.
Wheel base length was mentioned, but it is also the width that is important. SUVs are (generally) narrow and tall, and tend to flip on their side in accident situations. The wider wheelbase on a truck stabilizes it a bit more, which is helpful if a trailer jackknifes or tries to flip.
This is what I was told when I was vehicle shopping.


----------

